# Sooner or later they will succeed



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Oh sure .. you woke up, or you wouldn't be reading this. But did you WAKE UP?

While you were sleeping British intelligence agents were thwarting another terrorist attack. This one would have been a biggie. Twenty-one people, all Muslims, apparently all Arabs, are in custody. Officials say their plot has a strong Al-Qaeda connection.

What plot?

Glad you asked. They were going to blow up several airplanes flying from England to the U.S. The The attack was going to be on several airplanes flying from Britain to the United States. The airlines to be attacked were Continental, American and United. *They were going to blow them all up, killing hundreds of passengers on board. *

A police official in the UK said the plan was "intended to be mass murder on an unimaginable scale." It is fabulous news that this plan was thwarted and no one was hurt.

So now that there has been such a public foiling of another terror attack, will this convince the appeasers who don't believe in the War On Radical Islam? :eyeroll:

It should.* Too many people have become complacent since 9/11. Today is your reminder.*

*Right now, there are people in the world that want to kill you*.

*These people are fanatics.

They're fanatics of the worse kind .... religious fanatics.

They're intelligent.

They have money.

They have resources.

They're determined.

They don't care if they die ... and they're very very patient.*

Their goal is to bring the entire world under Islamic law ... or do die trying. 

Either way they believe they will receive the reward of eternal paradise.

How do you fight an enemy like that?

They will never stop trying to kill us. 
We say negotiations, they hear appeasement.

We say peace plan, they hear surrender.

We say peaceful coexistence, they plot to grow their numbers and their strength while we're wallowing in our own political correctness. :******:

[b]There is only one way to address radical Islam, and that is to completely and absolutely destroy it. We seek the Islamofascists throughout the world. We locate them, and then we destroy them. [/b]

This global war on radical Islam is a fight for our Western civilization and culture. It's a fight for our very way of life.

While we all celebrate the thwarting of another Islamic terrorist attack, the Islamofascists merely shrug this temporary setback off and head back to the old drawing board.

The next terrorist attack on the west is being planned as you read or listen to these words. In fact ... there might even be an urgency on the part of the Islamic radicals to pull off a terrorist attack as quickly as possible ... just to show the Muslim world that they are still viable ... still strong ... still capable of delivering death.

A few minutes of patting ourselves on the back is fine. Today's foiled terrorist attack proves that very point. Whether it's deposing a terror-friendly regime in Iraq, or cleaning out Hezbollah from Lebanon, we have to prevail. Perhaps the events of this morning will convince more people.

*AND WHAT ABOUT AUGUST 22ND?*

Here's a link to an article by Robert Spencer which was written last month.

http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles/Re ... p?ID=23533

The title of the article is "Iran's Day of Terror?" Spenser is just one of many experts on Islam who believe that Iran might well be planning a massive terrorist attack by August 22nd, and possibly overnight on August 21. This particular night is known as the Night of the Sira'a and Miira'aj to Muslims. It's supposed to be the night Mohammed ascended to heaven.

The Night of the Sira'a about 11 days away.

Spenser writes of one Farid Ghadry, the president of the Reform Part of Syria. Ghadry believes that Iranian president Ahmadinejad is promising to illuminate the night sky over Jerusalem on that evening. Well ... a group of airliners exploding en route to America would certainly light up the sky, wouldn't it?

Just a thought. :sniper:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the post Bob

And the Liberals (Leaders of the National Democratic Party) want to give them Ice Cream cones and tell them that we love you, please be nice. uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well the night of August 21st should be the night SACK "Strategic air command" sends an angel "B1" to accend to the heavans and watch over all of Iran and if they pull any crazy **** they will truely see a light in the sky.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The worst part is, even when they fail, they succeed in scaring the bejeezus out of the national public with "what ifs" and "could happens". So even a loss is like a win to them.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I hurd about that too. But now the airports are looking at shutting down the vender shops due to them selling pop and batteries. Somthing to do with being able to make a bomb out of the pop, a batterie, and another ingerdient...making it very explosive. I have a hard time seeing how those 3 things could make a bomb but I did not hear the whole thing. (did anyone else hear there?). But it comes down to the fact we as US born and raised are going to be the ones punished for it...or restricted that is.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats right Nick and thats their intent.

I personally don't think the Republicans are doing enough about it either.

watch this and hear it from the horses mouth so to speak

http://tinyurl.com/d12dm

its 15 minutes long and very telling

then watch this

http://www.shoebat.com/media/fox_2005_1 ... 7907e7f771

then this

http://www.shoebat.com/media/walidmovie801_1.wmv

they are going to get us because we are soft. Imagine Iran giving people with this mindset a suitcase nuke and sending them to Fargo.

And if you think fargo is a laughable target you are wrong their is aschool of thought that destroying a smaller city in Country USA would be more effective from a terror standpoint than hitting amajor metropolitan area


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> And if you think fargo is a laughable target you are wrong their is aschool of thought that destroying a smaller city in Country USA would be more effective from a terror standpoint than hitting amajor metropolitan area


Well said Bobm. I think you hit the nail on the head there. One of my biggest fears.

Aren't we missing 11 Egyptians students in the US right now?? I believe they didn't report to a Montana College and yesterday I thought I read that an Egyptian group has claimed to team up with the Al Queda (sp?)


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah but hears the thing. A group of middle eastern men walking down the street in say Boston or New York will draw no attention it happens all the time. The same group of middle eastern men in say White Horse Montana may not be so lucky.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I believe they found 3 of the students.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Bobm said:


> So now that there has been such a public foiling of another terror attack, will this convince the appeasers who don't believe in the War On Radical Islam? :eyeroll:


As much as I hate to say it.I doubt it will have any effect,in fact I know it won't have any effect.Even if there were another terror attack I would bet money there would still be those that just don't get it.Maybe for a while they would, but after a few months went by we would be right back to where we are today-every one feeling sorry for the poor muslims getten picked on by Isreal and the US.Then the same people will say the same thing they have been saying since 9/11,the only reason we are over there is for the oil. uke:

If their eyes didn't open after 9/11 they will never open. :******:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Did you guys take the time to view the film clips??

The big point is on the first clip, note the former terrorist stating the only thing Jihadists respect is miltary repercussions

WE have to strike and strike harder than we are

IF we don't face down and probably attack Iran before Bush is out of office our country is going to get hit hard.

Iran almost has nukes and their president and the mullahs backing him believe and have publicly stated thats its their intention to annihlate everyone in the US and Isreal.

These are fanatics religious fanatics nothing but extreme force will work.

They back Hizbollah and have been infitrating massive amounts of hizbollah fighters in South America also. Which out to make you real mad about the Republicans and their inability to deal with the mexican border :******: :******:

Read this article
:eyeroll: :eyeroll: *this is Damn big Problem!!! and we better wake up and start doing something about it now before its too late *

Situated between Argentina and Brazil, the sprawling Iguazu waterfalls are among the most popular tourist destinations in South America, with nearly 2 million visitors flocking annually to witness their extravagant beauty. In recent years, however, the area surrounding the falls has also attracted a far less savory element. In the shadow of the Iguazu lies the "tri-border" region, a lawless zone which has become a magnet for Islamic terrorists.

Located where Argentina, Brazil and Paraguay meet, the area is home to roughly 20,000 Middle Eastern immigrants-mostly from Lebanon and Syria-and has long been a hotbed for terrorist fundraising, arms and drug trafficking, counterfeiting and money laundering. By moving freely through the region's porous borders, operatives from the terrorist organizations Hizbollah, Hamas, and according to some reports, al-Qaeda, are able to conduct arms-for-drugs deals with secular Latin American terrorist groups like the Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia (FARC) and Peru's Sendero Luminosos (Shining Path). All told, U.S. officials believe that between $10 and $12 billion is funneled through the tri-border region each year, with Hizbollah among the prime beneficiaries.

Paraguayan Interior Minister Julio Cesar Fanego has said the group received between $50 and $500 million from the area from 1999 to 2001 alone. Although Hizbollah seeks to create Iranian-style Islamic "republics"-which punish narcotics offenses with flogging, imprisonment and in some cases, death-a large chunk of its tri-border funds are earned in the drug trade. Intelligence officials believe that Hizbollah's drug profits help pay for "social welfare" programs that have enabled the group to gain popular support in its home base of Lebanon.

Paraguayan authorities have identified Assad Mohammed Barakat as the mastermind behind much of Hizbollah's tri-border activities. Barakat-who reportedly sent some $50 million to Hizbollah in Lebanon from the region from 1995 up until his arrest by Brazilian police in 2002-allegedly ran an extensive counterfeiting and money laundering operation in the area. He was recently extradited from Brazil to Paraguay to face tax evasion charges.

Other noteworthy Hizbollah militants apprehended in the tri-border region include Ali Khalil Mehri, who allegedly set up a software pirating scheme in the area which enabled him to funnel millions of dollars to Hizbollah in Lebanon; and Sobhi Fayad, an associate of Barakat currently serving a six-and-a-half year prison sentence in Paraguay for tax evasion and criminal association.

There have also been reports that Imad Mugniyah, head of Hizbollah's security apparatus, has guided some of the group's activities in the area from his base in the Middle East. Muginyah is the suspected mastermind behind several infamous terrorist attacks, including the 1983 bombing of the U.S. Marine barracks in Beirut and the 1992 car bombing of the Israeli Embassy in Argentina.

In order to establish a greater counter-terrorism dialogue, in 2002, the U.S., along with Argentina, Brazil and Paraguay, launched the "3 + 1 Group on Tri-Border Area Security." The participating countries have met three times-most recently in Asuncion, Paraguay, in December 2003-and the U.S. has contributed $1 million to build on the initiative. But results thus far have been mixed.

Both Argentina and Paraguay have hesitated to enact new counter-terrorism laws, due in part to fear of hostile public reaction. Argentina has a history of abuses by military regimes, and in Paraguay-whose Congress has rejected legislation that would establish criminal penalties for activities related to terrorism-some believe that counter-terrorism laws could be manipulated by a corrupt government.

Another potential stumbling block to the U.S.'s tri-border initiative is Brazilian President Lula da Silva. In 1990, da Silva-a Marxist-co-founded the Forum of Sao Paulo, an annual gathering place for anti-American political movements from across the globe. Da Silva also voiced vociferous opposition to the recent U.S. war in Iraq and has established warm relations with Syria, which is listed by the U.S. as a state sponsor of terrorism.

But da Silva's reticence may be the least of the U.S.'s worries when it comes to the tri-border region. While the State Department has denied on numerous occasions that Al-Qaeda maintains a presence in the area, the Department's counter-terrorism coordinator, J. Cofer Black, acknowledged in January that during the U.S. military campaign in Afghanistan, literature on the tri-border region had been found in caves used by Al-Qaeda fighters. The CIA believes that Al-Qaeda does indeed operate in the region, "mostly by laundering money and conducting arms-for-drugs deals with Latin American terrorist organizations," according to author Rachel Ehrenfeld's 2003 book, "Funding Evil." And both Osama bin Laden and Khalid Sheikh Mohammed-Al-Qaeda's former third in command and the suspected mastermind behind the 9/11 attacks-are said to have spent time in the region during the 1990s. The likely presence of Al-Qaeda only strengthens U.S. Undersecretary for Border & Transportation Security Asa Hutchinson's assertion that the area is "a haven for Islamic extremists."

For the U.S., ignoring the tri-border region-and the implications of having a terrorist sanctuary permeating within the Western Hemisphere-is the equivalent of jumping the Iguazu Falls in a barrel. In short, a risk not worth taking.

Erick Stakelbeck is head writer for the Investigative Project, a Washington, D.C.-based counter-terrorism research institute.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

This plot was nipped in the bud mostly because of British laws that give their police the benefit of the doubt and a little more freedom than here in the US. Had this been going on here in the USA there is a possible chance it would never have been discovered until the deed was accomplished. How many times have I heard people quote the comments from Jefferson and Franklin about giving up a little freedom to gain a little security. Would either of these two men have said that today? I don't think so. Our Declaration of Independence contains the following..... "We hold these Truths to be self-evident, that all Men are created equal, that they are endowed, by their Creator, with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness". Seems to me that most people are so wrapped up in the Liberty and Happiness part they completely ignore the fact you can have neither if you first don't preserve Life. And Life is exactly what we will really lose if our leaders don't wake up.

Maybe, just maybe this incident and the newly release movie about 9/11 will awaken the public again, even if only momentarily to the danger we face.


----------

